# Making Progress, Learning and Having Fun!



## Alison Voore (Mar 13, 2007)

I have begun to learn so much now that I have a good club to go and work my dog at! I have been going to Lone Star Mondioring Club in San Antonio and my pup is doing great. There sure are some good dogs in this club! Luckily there are 6 pups around the same age in it too, so I am learning alot and maybe will begin to learn to decoy!

He just started teething and is not biting as hard, so we've backed off on the tug work, but he was doing good on the little pup sleeve before losing some teeth. His OB is great and he is retrieving! No more possessive stuff, which is nice. He is learning manners around the house and maybe can be a house dog someday too.

Still no word on his bloodlines- I've given up. I guess it doesn't really matter anyway. As long as he bites and is a good dog, who cares about bloodlines.

Training everyday sure is fun!


----------

